
Ask HN: What is a useful, minimal app that doesn't exist yet? - psoy
I am curious about this community&#x27;s ideas about minimal single-purpose apps or services that can be implemented in theory, but haven&#x27;t been done yet.
======
stray
To quote an old book: "That which has been is that which will be, And that
which has been done is that which will be done.

So there is nothing new under the sun."

More than likely, there is no app that hasn't been done. There are only ones
we don't know about.

An idea on the front page of ideaswatch.com looks pretty easy and useful --
bill splitting for roommates.

It has of course, already been done. It's too obvious to have slipped through
the cracks. But if you want to build something small that'll help lots of
people who need help -- that would be a good one to tackle.

There are plenty of other good ideas at
[http://www.ideaswatch.com](http://www.ideaswatch.com)

~~~
psoy
Thanks for the link. I've been looking through these subreddits too, there's
some neat stuff there:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Lightbulb/top/?sort=top&t=year](https://www.reddit.com/r/Lightbulb/top/?sort=top&t=year)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/SomebodyMakeThis/top/?sort=top&t=ye...](https://www.reddit.com/r/SomebodyMakeThis/top/?sort=top&t=year)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/AppIdeas/top/?sort=top&t=year](https://www.reddit.com/r/AppIdeas/top/?sort=top&t=year)

------
detaro
In general: another interesting spot to look for ideas are features of bigger
applications, that either are badly implemented, to hard to reach, ... and
make optimized standalones. E.g. even though Photoshop can crop images, there
still is a market for tools that can do that and be done before Photoshop has
finished loading.

2 random ideas:

Probably exists, but I don't know about it yet: Something that automatically
or as-easy-as-possible deals with timezones (possibly as a browser plugin),
showing me the time in my local zone. I can copy-paste to Wolfram Alpha, but
that isn't perfectly smooth.

A YouTube frontend that can filter subscriptions, even better if it can split
series automatically. E.g. many channels have multiple running series, posting
them alternating, I'd love to see them as separate channels/ignore ones I'm
not interested in. Identify common title prefixes/numbering schemes, break
them out into separate displays. Solves the issue that not all channels
provide playlists, and I can't subscribe to only playlists or "evrything
except those 3 playlists".

